

Ask HN: Good online magazines, anyone? - ekpyrotic

I am a magazine junkie; I am a magazine connoisseur. I love  to read well-written features on tech or culture or music, if there's substance I'm happy. New Yorker-esque.<p>So, any good links?
======
unalone
New Yorker. The Atlantic. Harpers. Slate and Salon are a rung below that.
Wired doesn't always totally suck. I'd mention Pitchfork but there's a lot of
hate against them.

Online-only I could only name the ones I read, namely Smashing Magazine and I
Love Typography.

~~~
avinashv
+1 for The Atlantic. Excellent articles on a variety of topics.

Going to try Harpers.

~~~
unalone
<http://harpers.org/>

To be honest, I don't read very many of the articles there - not my interest -
but I love the Index.

------
HalcyonMuse
<http://www.economist.com/> and <http://seedmagazine.com/> have great
reputations... at least in my book. They have a very high ratio of signal to
noise, in my opinion. I often enjoy <http://www.physorg.com/>, though it's
frequently a little over my head... at the same time, I appreciate that they
don't pull the punches, so to speak.

------
dkarl
I find that the more magazines I have, the less I get out of them, because I'm
able to pass over the "huh? meh" articles in favor of articles I know I'm
interested in. It's hard to remind myself that I don't already know what's
interesting and what isn't. Easy solution: I subscribe to The New Yorker and
The Atlantic in dead-tree form and read them cover to cover (except the New
Yorker's local stuff, since I'm not in New York.)

I don't understand how someone could consume a dozen magazines a month. I
don't have time for more than two (well, plus National Geographic; my
Grandmother gives me a subscription every year.) Maybe I read too much in
newspapers (like telling time by looking at the second hand of the clock) or
on the internet, or maybe I'm just a slow reader.

------
Donald
<http://www.nplusonemag.com/> Hipster's New Yorker. Less prolific, but makes
up with more pretension.

American politics: <http://nplusonemag.com/dev/test/drupal-test/obama>

Global politics: [http://nplusonemag.com/dev/test/drupal-test/?q=defending-
dic...](http://nplusonemag.com/dev/test/drupal-test/?q=defending-dictatorship-
another-view-pakistan)

Caustic film reviews: <http://www.nplusonemag.com/dark-knight>

------
chris11
I really like the New Yorker, especially the comics, but that has already been
mentioned. Harvard Business Review (hbr.com) has some well written free
articles. Makezine.com has interesting projects to work on.

------
PaulMorgan
Mother Jones Magazine: <http://www.motherjones.com/>

